# Need help identifying this unique thee tab shingle



## Bustyn (May 24, 2010)

Can anyone help me identify this three tab shingle? The shingle measures 39 1/4" x 13 1/2". I have a roof that is missing a couple shingles, and the owner doesn't want to replace the entire roof. However he doesn't remember the shingle name or where he bought it. No identifying marks on the back of the shingle. I've checked the major manufacturer's websites, but can't find anything close to this. Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Have never seen it before, but if you have to you an buys ome nickle gray 3-tabs and cut the profile with a knife.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I think that is from Globe Roofing, but they have been out of business since about 1998.

Ed


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

If you cannot find it, you may be able to make it with a 3 tab.

Like it was said.


----------

